# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Chris_2k7

## Abi

*Chris_2k7's Game*
Next up, is Chris...



*BOXES LEFT:*
10  *14*   20   21   22

What box do you want to have as your own?

----------


## Chris_2k11

14 please Abi                                                          :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chris_2k11

5, 7, 12, 18, 19
 :Ponder:

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£5000
Box 7: Â£250,000
Box 12: Â£15,000
Box 18: Â£1000
Box 19: Â£50,000*



Ouch!

_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excuse me, i have to run in and give Chris a big hug, "Holy Cow", go of the big 1p now!  :Stick Out Tongue:  You'll get a crown for being the first to do that!

----------


## Abi

> Excuse me, i have to run in and give Chris a big hug, "Holy Cow", go of the big 1p now!  You'll get a crown for being the first to do that!


Bouncers, Bouncers! Over here!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

LMAO Dawn  :Stick Out Tongue:  

fantastic start  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Crying:  NO Deal though  :Cool:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

*bows to Noel* "Sorry" *Runs off again, never to be seen again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

> LMAO Dawn  
> 
> fantastic start   NO Deal though


What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chris_2k11

11, 15, 17
 :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£750
Box 15: Â£10
Box 17: Â£10,000*



Bit better there  :Cool: 

_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chris_2k11

No Deal                             :Nono:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chris_2k11

1, 2, 8

i've got a feeling these are gonna be bad ones  :Ninja:

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£100,000
Box 2: Â£1
Box 8: Â£20,000*



You're right about them being the bad ones!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Crying:   :Crying:  

No deal mr banker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chris_2k11

4, 9 and 13
 :Ponder:

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£500
Box 9: Â£50
Box 13: Â£75,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£7,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh god, talk about cursed  :Crying:  

still no deal though  :Cool:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open???

----------


## Chris_2k11

3, 6, 16

they better be blue lol

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£5
Box 6: Â£35,000
Box 16: Â£250*



_Bankers Offer: Â£1,200_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not impressed, *NOT* impressed  :Stick Out Tongue:  lmao looks like Dawn could be right about the 1p  :Rotfl:  

No Deal  :EEK!:

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl:  

What are your next 3 boxes?

----------


## Chris_2k11

10, 21, 22

*sits nervously*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 10: 50p
Box 21: 1p
Box 22: Â£3000*



Bankers Offer: Â£40

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao i'm so good at this game aren't I?  :Smile:   :Rotfl:  

NO DEAL  :Cool:

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl:  Master of the game!!

Do you want to swap box 14 for box 20?

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah i'll swap                             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Bankers Offer: Â£400
> 
> Deal or No Deal?


hang on i've slipped up here haven't I  :EEK!:

----------


## Abi

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> Bankers Offer: Â£400
> 
> Deal or No Deal?
> 
> 
> hang on i've slipped up here haven't I


Oh ****. It was Â£40, dont worry. I just put 1 too many 0's on the end, lol!

----------


## Abi

> yeah i'll swap


Chris, you have won...

*Â£100!!*
Got the best of the 2 in the end, so congrats for that  :Big Grin:  And i'm sure that Kath will be pleased that she's kept her position at the bottom- we wouldn't want her to set the hit-squad on another member  :EEK!: 

Congrats, and cheers for taking part  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Yipee I'm still holding up the table.  That trophy is mine I tell you MINES and no-one is getting there manky little mitts on it.  

Well done Chris you were unlucky.

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh well, better than nothing I suppose  :Lol:  thanks for letting me play  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Well done Chrissy  :Stick Out Tongue:  Not bad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well done Chris you were unlucky.


Rub it in why don't ya!!!!!  :Rotfl: 




> Well done Chrissy  Not bad


Joking aren't ya, I was crap!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Well done Chris you were unlucky.
> 
> 
> Rub it in why don't ya!!!!!


Look I am only thinking of you're well being.  If you had stolen my crown it could have been death by zimmer frame or squashed by a lorry.  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well done Chris, you chose the box with the most money in, in the end! Lucky you swapped!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> ...


And to think I was nearly gonna stick with my box!  :EEK!:   :Rotfl:  

and cheers Dave  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

aww well done chris, good job you swapped

----------

